# Breitling authorized service centers?



## Ben2K (Feb 1, 2008)

I need to find an authorized service center, Unfortunately, I find the Breitling site impossible to navigate. Their fancy flash stuff doesn't render properly with Firefox and Linux.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Which country/city are you in?


----------



## Ben2K (Feb 1, 2008)

SnapIT said:


> Which country/city are you in?


Ooops! Sorry. I was so pissed off about their @#$%^& web site, I neglected to mention that I'm in Redmond, WA, near Seattle.

Thanks.


----------



## Ben2K (Feb 1, 2008)

I should add that I'm aware of Alvin Goldfarb Jewelers in Bellevue, but they just ship watches for battery changes to Breitling, and add a hefty surcharge for the privilege.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Why not do the same yourself. BUSA is just over the mountains, plains, rivers and the odd forests in CT. Express post will have it there in a day or two. Send it as an insured and signed for consignment. Here is their address..

206 Danbury Road, 
Wilton, CT 06897

Ph203) 762-1180 

Maybe you could contact their service centre prior to shipping it out and see if they can give you a repair advice number to quote with your documentation.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ben2K (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent! Thank you.

With that number, I found a complete, readable, list of service locations, so I think I'll call some on the left coast first.

Also, while searching I discovered that Google has _already_ indexed this thread. Wow!


----------



## pushr0d (Sep 5, 2006)

Just called the nice lady in CT to ask if the "pre-loved" 75362 I just bought on eBay should be registered with BUSA.

She said there is no reason to do so.

While I had her on the phone, I asked what kind of time and money a battery change involved. She said roughly $90 and two weeks.


----------

